# Dog walking pet sitting in Ely/chatteris Cambs



## scooterkrazy (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, Just wanted to introduce myself. I offer Dog walking and pet sitting services in the Ely, East Cambs area. Villages of the isle, Chatteris areas.

MY STRENGTHS ARE RELIABILITY AND EXPERIENCE IN THE FIELD OF WORK. I HAVE REFERENCES AS IT IS HARD TO TRUST PEOPLE. I ALSO OFFER THE FIRST DOG WALK FOR FREE. DOG WALKING IS LOCAL HOWEVER PET SITTING I WILL TRAVEL.

If i can help anyone my e mail address is [email protected] 01353 775216 07505353852


----------

